# Aumentar el numero de canales de tv viejo



## robot (Abr 4, 2008)

hola, quisisera que me ayudaran a hacer un circuito al cual se le conecte el cable y de este salga audio y video, que los canales se puedan cambiar desde el circuito.

Sino me explique bien, lo que pasa es que en mi casa hay un tv viejisimo que solo tiene 13 canales entonces el cable no se puede aprovechar, pero al tv con cierto adaptador se lo puede conectar audio-video, como el de un play 1,dvd,etc, entonces lo que quiero es que el circuito pueda leer todas las frecuencias (como un tv bueno) y solo mande un video con audio, para lo cual se nesecita que desde el ciruito se pueda cambiar de canal.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 4, 2008)

en este caso te dire que te conviene comprar algo echo, porque entre sintonizador y micro tenes como u$s30 y esos expansores estan en los u$s20.

No es tan fasil como parece, aca en argentina con u$s 100 compras un decodificador desbloqueado y ves los partidos codificados. Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 4, 2008)

no tenes una video? si tenes o conseguis una vieja le conectas el cable video y con el cotrol cambias y todo osea te queda una tele con muchos canales y control
salu2


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 5, 2008)

es la gran ventaja de las  videocaseteras antiguas, con respecto a los modernos aparatos de dvd.  
solamente ya para eso sirven las videos.

jejeje


----------

